# Proyecto: Como usar guitarra ANALOGICA en el Guitar Hero



## Guest (May 12, 2008)

Pues tras un leve traspies con la moderacion por cuestion de formas repropongo el tema a ver si alguien se anima a echar una mano:
Se me ocurrio la idea de realizar un mod para poder jugar con una guitarra analogica al Guitar hero, juego seguido por masas, el caso es que se me ocurrio tras recordar a 2 amigos, que son musicos y suelen discutir por el poco realismo que encierra la quitarra de jugete que viene con el juego. Asi que pensando, en un momento de lucided (  ) se me ocurrio que si que era posible usar una guitarra, cada cuerda (que son 5) seria un boton, y el Wuawua seria el de la guitarra de verdad, la idea era usar amplificadores operacionales para que saltaran a una determinada frecuencia (nada que no haga un vumetro) de modo que discriminaria las 5 cuerdas a partir de una señal analogica monoaural. El problema surge en el Wuawua, en la guitarra de jugete es analogico (un potenciometro), pero detectar el wuawua es una complicacion, no se muy bien que tipo de distorsion provoca y como detectarla, tengo entendido que baja o sube la frecuencia de cada cuerda, por lo que podria interferir con los amplificadores que detectan las cuerdas y fallaria todo, otra opccion seria aumentar el humbral de estos amplificadores para que soportaran el wuawua y aun asi se discriminaran entre si, no se, es ahi donde tengo el problema ¿como detecto el wuawua?

El siguiente paso seria la implantacion en la consola, pero lo considero secundario y lo mas caro, pienso realizarlo solo para Wii por varias razones: solo necesito un conector, no un mando; hay mas Scene para futuras aplicaciones, hay mas Wiis que PS3 y 360 juntas y porque realizarlo para otra consola conllevaria la destruccion de un mando o la violacion de alguna ley.

Lo planteao aqui porque es en parte electronica digital, analogica, audio, musica...  y prefiero hacerlo aqui que en otros foros mas decantados a los videojuegos porque resulta un asunto un tanto tecnico.

Gracias.


----------



## socram8888 (May 22, 2008)

Sería bastante complejo.

Podrías poner muelles enganchados a las cuerdas, así cuando se estire de una, el muelle entrará en contacto con la placa metálica, y se produciria continuidad entre "Conector A" y "Conector B"


----------



## danko_tdq (May 22, 2008)

No estoy del todo familiarizado con el juego y no se bien cual es el wuawua en el juego, podríamos tomarlo como una señal más a enviar? es sólamente una señal de activado/desactivado? 
Otra duda que tengo, que no entiendo bien es cuando te referis a Wuawua de la guitarra te estas refiriendo a algun pedal que tenes o símplemente a la palanca? 
Si es a la palanca a lo que te referis, tenes que tener cuidado porque normalmente el uso de esta palanca desafina las cuerdas al cambiarles la tension, eso sería un problema para el detector de frecuencias. Igualmente, yo creo que si queres detectar la presion de la palanca podrías poner un dispositivo directamente montado sobre esta. Por ahi podes usar un inductor y un iman permanente. Pegas el iman sobre la guitara y el inductor lo colocas sobre la palanca. Asi podrías medir las variaciones del inductor y reconocer si se presiona la palanca.


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2008)

Hola, gracias por las respuestas, la verdad es que la idea de una solucion mecanica... pues es precisamente lo que trataba de evitar, ya he visto mods que usaban la electroconductivilidad de las cuerdas para simular los botones pero yo lo que busco es que halla que "tocar el instrumento".
Danko, con el wuawua me refiero a la palanca, en el juego esta es simulada por un potenciometro vertical (desconozco el valor pero el muestreo es analogico). Es cierto, el uso de la palanca desafina, y has llegado precisamente al problema que yo tenia, que al usar la palanca el detector de frecuencia falla.
Lo que me gustaria hacer seria algo asi como dejar un rango de distorsion para analizar la frecuencia de cada cuerda, es decir, aun con la distorsion de la palanca las cuerdas no suenan igual nunca, por lo que seria por ejemplo hacer un fliltro paso bajo y otro alto antes del amplificador operacional para que este detecte una frecuencia y un rango de frecuencias circundantes, de modo que el wuawua no distorsione la lectura de las cuerdas, pero el problema viene despues, como hago para detectar una variacion de frecuencia? si ya se, radio FM, pero estas frecuencias son un tanto bajas. Tambien puedo optar a reconocer la amplitud (ya que esto es caracteristico del wuawua, subira y bajara la frecuencia, pero a consecuencia aumenta o disminulle la amplitud inversamente proporcional).

El tema es reconocimiento del sonido,  lo que me gustaria es que solo le tubieses que conectar el jack monoaural a la guitarra y ya, que cualquiera lo pueda conectar y pueda jugar. Ademas, que si llenas de cables la guitarra pierde la gracia, lo sullo es ver la cara del colega cuando vea que has conseguido convertir su guitarra analogica en una digital sin tocarla.


----------



## danko_tdq (May 27, 2008)

Si, tenes razón, esta interesante la idea. Igualmente es medio complicado usar la palanca (más alla de que tiene q estar bien afinada la guitarra). No hay posibilidades de usar el dispositivo al que conectas la guitarra para simular el wuawua? o agregarle algo que se adhiera a la guitarra? Me parece q la palanca te va a re complicar la vida. 

De todas formas si queres seguir con la idea de tener la palanca tendrías uqe ver primero como y cuanto desafina las cuerdas. Sería un buen punto donde empezar. También estaría bueno saber si desafina a todas por igual o cada guitarra se desafina de una manera distinta..


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 28, 2008)

Asi en caliente una solucion "antigua" es utilizar un ne567 que es un detector de tono.
Una vez calculado solo te detectara una nota. Tantos 567 como notas tengas.

(se suelen poner dos diodos en antiparalelo en la entrada y una resistencia para recortar la señal de la entrada del 567).


Otra solucion es utilizar un PLL y comparadores pero la cosa se complica.


----------



## Power (Jun 11, 2008)

Hemp, muy interesante tu idea, has pensado calcular la transformadorrmada de fourier de la señal y analizarla, si bien es una solucion bastante compleja estimo que puede dar buenos resultados.


----------



## Guest (Jul 9, 2008)

Hola de nuevo, bueno, intente responder hace tiempo pero se me pillo el explorer y me cage en la madre de bill gates. Ahora con mi firefox creo que no tendre problemas   

Bueno, pues me puse manos a la obra con lo que me dijo tiopepe123,  mire el datasheet y parece ser que este integrado es acojonante, me puede analizar una frecuencia con una cantidad de ruido brutal. Asi que me puse a estudiarlo teoricamente y me encontre conque no me salian las cuentas, al final, gracias a este hilo https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about15521.html solvente la duda y pude teorizar el circuito hasta la deteccion de las 5 cuerdas (sin wuawua).

El caso es que me apalanque con el proyecto a la espera de comprar los ne567 y de que un amigo me dejase grabar con su guitarra para ir comprobando distorsiones frecuencias afinamiento y tal.
Y en esto que me encuentro con el interesante comentario de Power, FFT. Pues bueno es complejo de cojones, he estado mirando y no lo entiendo por muchas vueltas que le doy, si, veo las formulas y veo la explicacion, pero como que es demasiado tecnica, y mira que me he zampado paginas. 

Llegado este punto me puse a reflexionar, parece que la FFT puede ser una solucion muy maja y directa, sin embargo los ne567 me ofrecen lo mismo que trataba de hacer con amplificadores pero mucho mas elaborado y preciso, ademas de venirme todo en un solo IC, es decir, ahora dar marcha atras resulta estupido. Asi que decidi seguir adelante, al igual que los 567 me habian abierto puertas pienso que la FFT tambien me puede ayudar, sobre todo con el wuawua,  pero es aqui donde vuelvo a recurrir a vosotros:
¿algun alma caritativa tiene la amabilidad de explicar la transformadorrmada de furier para dummies o n00bs?

Basicamente ya podria ir construllendo algo, pero prefiero agotar el limite teorico antes de ponerme a hacer nada.

P.D.: Tengo entendido que IBM desarroyo un IC con la FFT  ¿que integrados se comercializan actualmente con esta formula? ¿me va a tocar programar un pic?

Gracias de nuevo, esto por muchos apalanques que tenga seguira para adelante, no os corteis en reflotarlo si se os ocurre algo.


----------



## Power (Jul 9, 2008)

hola hemp, voy a tratar de dar una explicacion for dummies (eso me incluye a mi jaja ). La transformadorrmada de Fourier es una herrmamienta muy util en el analisis de señales, Fourier estudiando la propagacion del calor encontro que cualquier señal periodica (aunque puede extenderse el desarrollo a cualquier señal sin esta condicion) puede representarse como una suma infinita de terminos senos y cosenos y(t)=A1seno(a1)+B1coseno(b1)+A2seno(a2)+B2coseno(b2)+.......... a partir de esto se desarrolla toda la teoria bastante complicada por cierto la cual permite el analisis de señales en el dominio de la frecuencia es decir permite conocer todos las componentes de frecuencia (conocer todos los A B a b) de la señal a la cual de aplicamos la transformadorrmada Fourier. La Transformada Rapida de Fourier FFT(Fast Fourier Transformer) es un algoritmo que permite simplificar los calculos para la transformadorrmada de fourier y permite que pueda ser calculada con procesadores. Alguna vez vi en la pagina da microchip el codigo fuente para calcularla.


----------

